# Gymcelling Megathread



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

*Diet*

diet is the main thing every lifter needs to master. it is way simpler than most people make it out to be
caloric deficit if fat/overweight
caloric surplus if underweight: 
shows that even poorfags can afford good food for fucking 4400 kcal a day (BIG surplus)

starches, unsaturated fats w/some sat. fats for test production, chicken, fish, beef, etc., fruit (sparingly), 1-2 cups veggies a day at least (broccoli, lettuce, spinach, bell peppers, etc)

*Routine*

proper form and moderately slow reps (don’t swing heavy weight you can’t control)
greyskull LP is a great way to get into lifting
once you start progressing and this routine becomes too easy or you feel ready to move on, I can pm you my routine (just lmk)
my routine is arms, back, shoulders, arms, rest day, chest, legs (5x12 sets for odd weeks ie 1,3,5,etc // 5x5 for major lifts in the routine and 5x12 for minor exercises on even weeks)

*Supplements*

protein powder two scoops 2x daily (second shake immediately after lift)
flavorless creatine monohydrate 5 g daily( skip on off day) taken mixed in with second protein shake
both of the above should be optimum nutrition brand (best quality, texture, and taste tbh)
fenugreek herb capsule >500mg daily for test boost (not a meme)
multivitamin to supplement diet (men’s one a day vitamins)
*Misc*

sleep (above 7 hours is okay, above 8 hours is good, 9+ is ideal)
this is required for muscle growth
you have to give your body time to recover

cardio is optional if you are trying to gain weight
if you are a fatboi then do HIIT (high intensity interval training) such as sprints on the treadmill with a minute or so in between sets.
work your way up and do this 2-3 times a week at most, as any more is useless to burning fat; HIIT provokes fat loss for 48 hours after the session.

*Roids*

contact @Intel.Imperitive
i don’t recommend this ESPECIALLY for beginners

@Tony here you go as promised

if anyone has anything to add or dispute, feel free to do so


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 3, 2018)

Probably the best beginner program:


----------



## jefferson (Sep 3, 2018)

If you're gonna do roids this is a good place to start.


----------



## Tony (Sep 3, 2018)

noice now i can rot in the gym in peace


----------



## x69 (Sep 4, 2018)

Try to train for size and not for strength.
Strength wins you fights but size gets you girls and respect from male friends.

Higher reps (8-15) > Low reps


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

x69 said:


> Try to train for size and not for strength.
> Strength wins you fights but size gets you girls and respect from male friends.
> 
> Higher reps (8-15) > Low reps



Nah bro. Its about who can deadlift the most with perfect form.


----------



## x69 (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah bro. Its about who can deadlift the most with perfect form.



People here only want girls. Useless muscle hypertrophy gets them girls so I advice useless muscle to them


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

x69 said:


> People here only want girls. Useless muscle hypertrophy gets them girls so I advice useless muscle to them


Strength and hypertrophy go hand in hand, which is why I do a week of high reps, week of low and high reps


----------



## Peruvian (Sep 4, 2018)

I dont have money for proteín or supplements, and I'm skinny fat
Been gymcelling for six Months gainer around 9 Kg and fotos stronger but I still look skinny fat just bigger

Any advice?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Peruvian said:


> I dont have money for proteín or supplements, and I'm skinny fat
> Been gymcelling for six Months gainer around 9 Kg and fotos stronger but I still look skinny fat just bigger
> 
> Any advice?


Start doing HIIT like mentioned in the OP. And just eat at a caloric surplus OF GOOD FOOD TBH (bulk) until you put on good muscle, then you cut.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

x69 said:


> People here only want girls. Useless muscle hypertrophy gets them girls so I advice useless muscle to them



I look better than most people for my strength loooool. There are 5'7 manlets at my school who can bench more thab me. The worst thing to hear ever is: "You're stronger than you look". You wanna look stronger than you are mate. Thats so you get girls not guys in the locker room giving you blowjobs.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I look better than most people for my strength loooool. There are 5'7 manlets at my school who can bench more thab me. The worst thing to hear ever is: "You're stronger than you look". You wanna look stronger than you are mate. Thats so you get girls not guys in the locker room giving you blowjobs.


Or you could get both (((no homo)))


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Peruvian said:


> I dont have money for proteín or supplements, and I'm skinny fat
> Been gymcelling for six Months gainer around 9 Kg and fotos stronger but I still look skinny fat just bigger
> 
> Any advice?


If you are above 15% bodyfat, I’d do a 1 month cut and then start back lean bulking


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> If you are above 15% bodyfat, I’d do a 1 month cut and then start back lean bulking


It would make more sense to max out beginner gains with bulking then do a hard cut after 3-6 months


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

This is the best programme for looksmaxing purposes available. It's three days a week which leaves room for sports on off days

workout a 
Incline Bench
rep scheme - 5,6,8.
Increase weight by 5lb every session. ( if you cant increase the top set, increase the bottom set)

Overhead Press -5,6,8
Inc weight 5lb every session

Tricep pushdowns
6-10 reps
Start at a weight you can do for 6 then up the weight when you can do 10.

Lateral raises 
8-15 reps
Same as above




Workout b
Weighted pull ups
5-6-8 same as before

Deadlift (can change it out for any hamstring exercise)
5-6--8 same

Leg press (Don't bother squatting unless you rly want to)
5-6-8 same

Face pulls
8-15 reps

Incline curls
6-10 reps 

So you don't become a bloated fag trying to gain weight, x15 your bodyweight e.g 160x15=2400.
On gym days eat 300 calories over that amount. i.e 2700
Off days eat 300 calories under that amount i.e 2100




The stronger you are, the more muscle. simple


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> Probably the best beginner program:



Blaha looks like chit lmao. He's the biggest meme in the fitness industry even more than manlet destiny


Batterymodel said:


> This is the best programme for looksmaxing purposes available. It's three days a week which leaves room for sports on off days
> 
> workout a
> Incline Bench
> ...


>3 days a week
>Best routine for looksmaxing
Enjoy taking 5 years to see any results tbh


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Blaha looks like chit lmao. He's the biggest meme in the fitness industry even more than manlet destiny


This program is just a modification of SL 5x5 (one of the most popular beginner strength programs ever) where he adds isolation exercises for more volume/hypertrophy. It doesn’t matter what he looks like, the program is legit


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Blaha looks like chit lmao. He's the biggest meme in the fitness industry even more than manlet destiny
> 
> >3 days a week
> >Best routine for looksmaxing
> Enjoy taking 5 years to see any results tbh



If your lifts go up, you're gaining muscle. I'm in a field where i'm in constant contact with gymcels and the guys who make the quickest gains are the guys on three day a week powerlifting programmes. Much like stronglifts or any of that sort of stuff.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> If your lifts go up, you're gaining muscle. I'm in a field where i'm in constant contact with gymcels and the guys who make the quickest gains are the guys on three day a week powerlifting programmes. Much like stronglifts or any of that sort of stuff.



I'd argue that long term imbalances in your legs would start to develop due to the lack of lower body volume. Also, I don't think it's fair to say that the Deadlift can be replaced with "any hamstring exercise". You could make that argument with RDL's, but not conventional or sumo. They recruit a large amount of muscle mass, which is why people recommend them.


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 4, 2018)

If anyone wants the Naturally Enhanced program for free just pm me


Batterymodel said:


> If your lifts go up, you're gaining muscle. I'm in a field where i'm in constant contact with gymcels and the guys who make the quickest gains are the guys on three day a week powerlifting programmes. Much like stronglifts or any of that sort of stuff.


This ^
I’m making more gains doing full body every other day than brosplits. And it’s most likely because of the high frequency


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 4, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> If anyone wants the Naturally Enhanced program for free just pm me
> 
> This ^
> I’m making more gains doing full body every other day than brosplits. And it’s most likely because of the high frequency


do you recommened it man? please send me


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I'd argue that long term imbalances in your legs would start to develop due to the lack of lower body volume. Also, I don't think it's fair to say that the Deadlift can be replaced with "any hamstring exercise". You could make that argument with RDL's, but not conventional or sumo. They recruit a large amount of muscle mass, which is why people recommend them.



I hate the look of bulky looking legs so this is a personal choice. I've done the squatting three times a week programmes and found they'd over develop my legs


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 4, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> do you recommened it man? please send me


IDk If I can recommend it yet since I’ve only been doing it for 3 weeks but I’ve been making gains in that short time, I’ll send it to u


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> This is the best programme for looksmaxing purposes available. It's three days a week which leaves room for sports on off days
> 
> workout a
> Incline Bench
> ...


JFL at that back day with only 2 exercises 

just lol

dont do that workout tbh ngl will waste time


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> JFL at that back day with only 2 exercises
> 
> just lol
> 
> dont do that workout tbh ngl will waste time



A bad programme has too many exercises for one muscle group. The idea is to gain strength on the lifts to gain muscle. Besides you'll be doing it twice a week out of every two weeks which is more frequency than having a 'back day'. 

Who gives a damn how many exercises you have in your programme. If you're not lifting heavier weight each session it doesn't matter one bit.


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> A bad programme has too many exercises for one muscle group. The idea is to gain strength on the lifts to gain muscle. Besides you'll be doing it twice a week out of every two weeks which is more frequency than having a 'back day'.
> 
> Who gives a damn how many exercises you have in your programme. If you're not lifting heavier weight each session it doesn't matter one bit.


what stops u from lifting heavier weight each session if u train back with 4 exercises twice a week>? nothing


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

Tony said:


> what stops u from lifting heavier weight each season if u train back with 4 exercises twice a week>? nothing



I have no idea what programme you're running so i couldn't say. 
If you're running a ppl which it sounds like you are, great. Most people will get burnt out lifting 6 days a week however and won't be able to recover from that. 

The prog i run enables me to do sport on my offdays and not spend my life in the gym. You wanna do 6 days or whatever, go for it


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> I have no idea what programme you're running so i couldn't say.
> If you're running a ppl which it sounds like you are, great. Most people will get burnt out lifting 6 days a week however and won't be able to recover from that.
> 
> The prog i run enables me to do sport on my offdays and not spend my life in the gym. You wanna do 6 days or whatever, go for it


yup ppl sometimes i skip the second leg day and do extra shoulder day fuark


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> If your lifts go up, you're gaining muscle. I'm in a field where i'm in constant contact with gymcels and the guys who make the quickest gains are the guys on three day a week powerlifting programmes. Much like stronglifts or any of that sort of stuff.


Probably because they have the frame that suits powerlifting anyway. Most powerlifters are big but also fat (gives the illusion of being packed with muscle but you're actually muscle and fat)


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Probably because they have the frame that suits powerlifting anyway. Most powerlifters are big but also fat (gives the illusion of being packed with muscle but you're actually muscle and fat)



I've seen them shirtless and they have visible abs. Heavy lifting with high frequency is the most efficient way to put on muscle. If you can handle it, a 6 day PPL is by far your best bet. What do you bench? no bs, if 225 for 5ish, go for the ppl, if not you'd be better off doing a three day a week strength prog tilll you hit that number


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> I've seen them shirtless and they have visible abs. Heavy lifting with high frequency is the most efficient way to put on muscle. If you can handle it, a 6 day PPL is by far your best bet. What do you bench? no bs, if 225 for 5ish, go for the ppl, if not you'd be better off doing a three day a week strength prog tilll you hit that number


Yeah I do 6 day a week routine and I do 225 for 5 actually exactly lol. But yeah I agree with saying high frequency puts on muscle quick I thought you were trying to argue that it didn't bro so yeah I agree tbh. Beginners should def do what you posted or greyskull LP imo


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 4, 2018)

Can anyone recommend me a proper neck routine?

Also should I try to progress while in a cut (currently cutting from 22 to 12%bf)?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Can anyone recommend me a proper neck routine?
> 
> Also should I try to progress while in a cut (currently cutting from 22 to 12%bf)?


Yes progress during a cut

Also as for neckcelling, 3x10 curl/extension/left and right lateral extension every day of the week but 1 (increase number of reps by 10 each day)

The next week just increase the weight and repeat the same rep progression (10,20,30,etc)

Once you hit where you're happy with in terms of size, switch to 2 or 3 days a week to maintain the size I would never what you're comfortable with doing 70 reps with


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yes progress during a cut
> 
> Also as for neckcelling, 3x10 curl/extension/left and right lateral extension every day of the week but 1 (increase number of reps by 10 each day)
> 
> ...


Thanks man


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Thanks man


np hope u grow big neck brah


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 4, 2018)

Also everyone, please get a PROPER fucking scale. 
Take a look at https://www.amazon.com/scales/b?ie=UTF8&node=85968011

Especially if you are cutting, having proper measurements is amazing. It can be pretty motivating to see your weight cut down to a certain number or increase to a certain number (85kg to 65kg --> 60kg to 80kg) and so on.


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 4, 2018)

Body is a halo on either gender. Being lazy is such a death sentence


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> Body is a halo on either gender. Being lazy is such a death sentence


Hard work and how your body looks is a direct measurement of self respect imo


----------



## Tricky (Sep 5, 2018)

Added weighted DB lunges to my routine alongside Barbell Squats, never feel this sore before. If you need an accessory movement for Squats, its def something to check out.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 6, 2018)

Tbh ngl I found that an hour of normal walking at 3 mph can burn 386 calories if one walks just over 3 miles. That's the same amount if I did bike for 25 minutes and cross trainer for 35 minutes. 

Next stop jogging an hour 3 times per week than doing muscle and bone building exercise. 

Problem I find with jogging is shin splints. Any suggestion as to how to stop it?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 6, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> Tbh ngl I found that an hour of normal walking at 3 mph can burn 386 calories if one walks just over 3 miles. That's the same amount if I did bike for 25 minutes and cross trainer for 35 minutes.
> 
> Next stop jogging an hour 3 times per week than doing muscle and bone building exercise.
> 
> Problem I find with jogging is shin splints. Any suggestion as to how to stop it?



In my opinion, Jogging isn't a very good form of cardio. It's high impact, meaning that when combined with weight training could lead to discomfort in your ankles and knees. If you want stationary cardio, try an eleptical machine. If you want to physically move around more, check out a conditioning template on r/Fitness, or try swimming.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 6, 2018)

Tricky said:


> In my opinion, Jogging isn't a very good form of cardio. It's high impact, meaning that when combined with weight training could lead to discomfort in your ankles and knees. If you want stationary cardio, try an eleptical machine. If you want to physically move around more, check out a conditioning template on r/Fitness, or try swimming.


Swimming is god tier for cutting and back gains (all gains tbh)


----------



## ethnicel (Sep 9, 2018)

Nibba said:


> sleep (above 7 hours is okay, above 8 hours is good, 9+ is ideal)



Sounds like a dream, not gonna work for me, it's over.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Sounds like a dream, not gonna work for me, it's over.



Alan Thrall was asked a similar question on his YouTube channel. His reply was; "What do you expect me to say? Not train? Just don't work out at all?"


----------



## Nibba (Sep 9, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Sounds like a dream, not gonna work for me, it's over.


Yeah in college now I don't sleep like i used to tbh


----------



## AncientGreekcel (Sep 10, 2018)

@Nibba Any advice for college gymmaxing? I'm starting at the end of this month and it's going to be incredibly hard to follow complex (and expensive) nutrition for muscle building.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 10, 2018)

AncientGreekcel said:


> @Nibba Any advice for college gymmaxing? I'm starting at the end of this month and it's going to be incredibly hard to follow complex (and expensive) nutrition for muscle building.


The video I posted in OP gets you 4400 kcal a day for 50-60 dollars a week (literally so much food for such little price)

R u living at home,apartment, or on campus?


----------



## AncientGreekcel (Sep 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> The video I posted in OP gets you 4400 kcal a day for 50-60 dollars a week (literally so much food for such little price)
> 
> R u living at home,apartment, or on campus?


Apartment


----------



## Nibba (Sep 10, 2018)

AncientGreekcel said:


> Apartment


Then make the meals dude. They aren't expensive


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> *Supplements*
> 
> protein powder two scoops 2x daily (second shake immediately after lift)
> flavorless creatine monohydrate 5 g daily( skip on off day) taken mixed in with second protein shake
> ...


Is this a real requirement or just convenience?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Is this a real requirement or just convenience?


For me I need supps to hit my macros since I hate eating lmao

As for the brand either optimum nutrition or myprotein. Those are the best two on the market


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> For me I need supps to hit my macros since I hate eating lmao
> 
> As for the brand either optimum nutrition or myprotein. Those are the best two on the market


I meant the thing about best brand lol, I'm a cheap bastard


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I meant the thing about best brand lol, I'm a cheap bastard


Eh I mean with others make sure to check the ingredients list to see if there are any fillers. What you SHOULD see is a very simple ingredient list (whey isolates, concentrates, and peptides plus a few more incredients)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Eh I mean with others make sure to check the ingredients list to see if there are any fillers. What you SHOULD see is a very simple ingredient list (whey isolates, concentrates, and peptides plus a few more incredients)


I see, should I look at nutritional information too?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I see, should I look at nutritional information too?


Yes it should have mostly protein (20-30 g per serving size which is one scoop) and also little carbs and fat (1-5g or so for each)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yes it should have mostly protein (20-30 g per serving size which is one scoop) and also little carbs and fat (1-5g or so for each)


okay thanks a lot


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> okay thanks a lot


Yeah no prob. If you find a better brand than mine by chance lmk


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah no prob. If you find a better brand than mine by chance lmk


I'm in Spain and as I told you I'm a cheap bastard so no way I'm going to find a better brand (My parents wouldn't give me money for supplements, they are even against dieting, so I need to save up)


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> against dieting


Worst kind of household besides dindu households kek

You could steal a bike again


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Worst kind of household besides dindu households kek
> 
> You could steal a bike again


When I stole it I was on the beach (small town) so it was easier, here in the city is harder, fuck me I could have money for shit now if it weren't for that fucking rat

My mom is against bulking and cutting diets, JFL


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> When I stole it I was on the beach (small town) so it was easier, here in the city is harder, fuck me I could have money for shit now if it weren't for that fucking rat
> 
> My mom is against bulking and cutting diets, JFL


Jfl at bluepilled parents (don't drink too much water sweetie 6 cups a day is fine for a 6'3 wide shouldered bodybuilder)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jfl at bluepilled parents (don't drink too much water sweetie 6 cups a day is fine for a 6'3 wide shouldered bodybuilder)


"Don't eat 2 eggs a day that's too much" "Ayyy don't limit your food intake you are still growing (at fucking 17 yo)" "You are eating enough believe me" fucking all day long while I was on SS, man wish I could have done it properly


----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> "Don't eat 2 eggs a day that's too much" "Ayyy don't limit your food intake you are still growing (at fucking 17 yo)" "You are eating enough believe me" fucking all day long while I was on SS, man wish I could have done it properly


I feel that dude "you only need 60 g of protein a day" "you don't need supplements"

I love my mom but it can be frustrating explaining basic bodybuilding concepts. I mean they want the best for.you but also over protective so it's rough sometimes t b h


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> "Don't eat 2 eggs a day that's too much" "Ayyy don't limit your food intake you are still growing (at fucking 17 yo)" "You are eating enough believe me" fucking all day long while I was on SS, man wish I could have done it properly



Let's say you ate a little less or more than normal, without stating your intention. You can still bulk/cut while doing that. Check out MyFitnessPal for tracking macros/calories.


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Let's say you ate a little less or more than normal, without stating your intention. You can still bulk/cut while doing that. Check out MyFitnessPal for tracking macros/calories.


My parents would notice the lack of food and they would be like "wtf you doing" when they would see me cooking


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> My parents would notice the lack of food and they would be like "wtf you doing" when they would see me cooking



Really? Even a SMALL amount less? Do they measure the food before allowing you to eat it?


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Really? Even a SMALL amount less? Do they measure the food before allowing you to eat it?


dude, I'm an ecto, I don't precisely need to eat "a little more", as for cutting it goes smooth, eating big is the problem


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> dude, I'm an ecto, I don't precisely need to eat "a little more", as for cutting it goes smooth, eating big is the problem



Eat more of the caloric-ly dense foods offered. Assuming you're currently eating enough to maintain whatever weight you're at, adding 250-500 calories to that amount will cause you to gain, unless you increase your activity level dramatically during the same time period.


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Eat more of the caloric-ly dense foods offered. Assuming you're currently eating enough to maintain whatever weight you're at, adding 250-500 calories to that amount will cause you to gain, unless you increase your activity level dramatically during the same time period.


dude now I'm going 3 days to the gym and 3 days to rugby, when I was going only 3 to the gym I was eating 3200kcal and I wouldn't gain weight at 185lbs


----------



## Tony (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> dude now I'm going 3 days to the gym and 3 days to rugby, when I was going only 3 to the gym I was eating 3200kcal and I wouldn't gain weight at 185lbs


185 hahaah no way u said ur 178cm that is obese at ur weight brah look @Nibba is that weight at 6'3


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> dude now I'm going 3 days to the gym and 3 days to rugby, when I was going only 3 to the gym I was eating 3200kcal and I wouldn't gain weight at 185lbs



Dude, throw me a bone. You're telling me that your parents are literally around you 24/7, they measure the exact amounts of food you consume, and if you try to eat a little more/less, they stop you immediately at gunpoint. Like, what are we supposed to do with that?


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Tony said:


> 185 hahaah no way u said ur 178cm that is obese at ur weight brah look @Nibba is that weight at 6'3


I'm 181cm, I was at 21% then


Tricky said:


> Dude, throw me a bone. You're telling me that your parents are literally around you 24/7, they measure the exact amounts of food you consume, and if you try to eat a little more/less, they stop you immediately at gunpoint. Like, what are we supposed to do with that?


They oversee me food wise since I started my gymcelling journey, they don't stop me at gunpoint but wtf I'm supposed to do against my parents? At least they are getting a bit softer now but I can't diet properly


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

He's technically overweight, but that's with muscle. He probably is within a healthy bodyfat range.




Edit: Tony has the wrong height, ignore plox


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 14, 2018)

Tricky said:


> View attachment 722
> 
> He's technically overweight, but that's with muscle. He probably is within a healthy bodyfat range.
> View attachment 723
> ...


I'm now same height, 178lbs, 17%bf


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 15, 2018)

I am 183cm tall and 195lbs, prob around 17-18% bf aswell tho from what I estimate? 






Currently cutting down to 172 lbs which should get me in the 10-12% bf range I hope, at which point I'll start bulk/cut cycles with goalweight of 180lbs while staying in the 10-12% bf range.

My subhuman outwards flaring ribcage is starting to show at this bf % already so I am adding more chest + abs exercises to hopefully hide it.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 15, 2018)

Syobevoli said:


> I am 183cm tall and 195lbs, prob around 17-18% bf aswell tho from what I estimate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch calories and weight, that'll help prevent any accidents.


----------



## ptethisbs (Sep 16, 2018)

cmon guys some gymcel can post some progress pic? to motivate us lazycels


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> cmon guys some gymcel can post some progress pic? to motivate us lazycels


i could if u guys want tbh


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Sep 17, 2018)

Anyone have tips for arms? I'm finishing a cut and my arms are completely justed. 5'7" and 13.5 inch arms. They've lost like 0.75" and I need to bring them back up. Also I think my bigger lats and delts are making them look small.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 17, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> Anyone have tips for arms? I'm finishing a cut and my arms are completely justed. 5'7" and 13.5 inch arms. They've lost like 0.75" and I need to bring them back up. Also I think my bigger lats and delts are making them look small.



Add volume. V = weight x reps x sets


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Add volume. V = weight x reps x sets


Was gonna say this. Also add a second arm day. I've started doing this and it's been a great decision


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Was gonna say this. Also add a second arm day. I've started doing this and it's been a great decision


Oh I forgot to ask you how much should I rest between my neck sets


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Oh I forgot to ask you how much should I rest between my neck sets


I take about 2-3 mins. Then every megaset 5


----------



## badromance (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I take about 2-3 mins. Then every megaset 5


are necks exercise safe ? im afraid to start them dont wanna die yet


----------



## Tricky (Sep 18, 2018)

badromance said:


> are necks exercise safe ? im afraid to start them dont wanna die yet



If you use more weight than you can handle, and hyper extend the fuck out of your neck, it's probably not safe


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 18, 2018)

thinking of getting on mk-677 and mk-2866. Seems relatively safe, even at my age. Not sure tho. if anyone has any experience with them LMK


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> thinking of getting on mk-677 and mk-2866. Seems relatively safe, even at my age. Not sure tho. if anyone has any experience with them LMK


What is it?


----------



## badromance (Sep 18, 2018)

Is whey protein good ? there are not alot of products to choose from here the one im using is called 100% whey.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> What is it?


just search them up cba explaining everything.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

badromance said:


> Is whey protein good ? there are not alot of products to choose from here the one im using is called 100% whey.


i use optimum nutrition. best bang for your buck imo


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> i use optimum nutrition. best bang for your buck imo


gold standard whey?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> gold standard whey?


Yep


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yep


yeh thats what i have as well


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> yeh thats what i have as well


Works well


----------



## Madness (Sep 25, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I feel that dude "you only need 60 g of protein a day" "you don't need supplements"
> 
> I love my mom but it can be frustrating explaining basic bodybuilding concepts. I mean they want the best for.you but also over protective so it's rough sometimes t b h


I asked to Bulk. My mom asked my google home and that little shit said I only need 36 grams of protein.
Like a scoop of whey with milk jfl


----------



## Tricky (Sep 25, 2018)

Madness said:


> I asked to Bulk. My mom asked my google home and that little shit said I only need 36 grams of protein.
> Like a scoop of whey with milk jfl



Lol. To be fair, I was retarded at 13, so I wouldn't trust me either.


----------



## Madness (Sep 25, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Lol. To be fair, I was retarded at 13, so I wouldn't trust me either.


I also got the classic. You get nuff calories


----------



## Nibba (Sep 25, 2018)

Madness said:


> I asked to Bulk. My mom asked my google home and that little shit said I only need 36 grams of protein.
> Like a scoop of whey with milk jfl


Bullshit lmao. You want a g/lb of bodyweight


----------



## Unknownjpg (Sep 26, 2018)

Dropped a ton of weight, In my height wise im about right healthy category but dont look good, still have a small belly/chest fat still, dropped 70lbs currently 200 rn but not sure if it would be healthy dropping down lower like 170 ish would be good? Have some loose skin which is prob the cause?


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 26, 2018)

how would one look like the guy above (asking for a friend)


----------



## Tricky (Sep 26, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Dropped a ton of weight, In my height wise im about right healthy category but dont look good, still have a small belly/chest fat still, dropped 70lbs currently 200 rn but not sure if it would be healthy dropping down lower like 170 ish would be good? Have some loose skin which is prob the cause?



You're what people call "Skinny Fat". You can keep cutting, but you'll just be a smaller version of yourself w/o improving a lot. Gymmaxing with a small caloric surplus will change your body fat percentage more than losing those few extra lbs. Good job on the diet though, 70lbs is a fuck ton of weight 


fatcelnolonger said:


> how would one look like the guy above (asking for a friend)



Really can't change your frame. You CAN however lift for a long time & have decently high body fat.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 26, 2018)

Anyone got the NA testosterone enanthate hookup?


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 26, 2018)

my routine (I start the work out with 5 sets of warming up, all exercises are made by 1 set)

lats: lat machine, pulley , pull ups , monkey bar 
triceps: cable pulldown, overhead extension, pullover (this exercise also trains chest and lats)
abs: parallel bar leg raise, leg scissors.
chest: pectoral isolation machine, cable fly, push ups. (I actually can't bench press)
shoulders: lying on a side lateral raises, barbell jerk, frog planche on parallel bars, standing shoulder press.
biceps: 45' bench curl, cable curl, concentration curl
legs: squat, lunges, leg curl
obliques: plank on a side.
cardio: running
masseter: eating raw maccaroni (I'm not joking)
chin: contract the chin muscle while I hold it still
I'd like to start traning neck by neck planking.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Sep 27, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You're what people call "Skinny Fat". You can keep cutting, but you'll just be a smaller version of yourself w/o improving a lot. Gymmaxing with a small caloric surplus will change your body fat percentage more than losing those few extra lbs. Good job on the diet though, 70lbs is a fuck ton of weight
> 
> 
> Really can't change your frame. You CAN however lift for a long time & have decently high body fat.



Cheers man, Yea gaining strength on the cut has been tough and hard! I like to think I have a good frame, Shoulders are wide and I'm tall ish just got lucky with genes but I seem to have very wide legs not really happy about, just the luck of the draw, but ye i totally get you I think I may start to lean bulk soon, Only problem i have some gyno as they say but its gotten alot better when I lost the weight, just wondering If i put on muscle with bulking would it look better, or cut to and try and get that fat off, I was thinking of cutting down to around 175ish and If i have gyno maybe get surgery, but thats a maybe you know!.

cheers.


----------



## treedude (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm an endomorph, I can put on any kind of weight easily muscle or fat.
What fixed my overweight problem was that, everywhere on tv internet they recommend 3 meals a day.
I don't have definition on my muscles but my jawline is strong and skin is good right now.

*Diet:*
Previously before I started bodymaxxing when I ate 3 meal a day I was gaining weight.
It was chicken rice soda and a scoop of icecream.

So I calorie deficit to 1 meal a day (aformentioned) and just crackers / peanut butter / fruits during snacks.

The best fat loss method is to do cardio no exceptions, the fastest fat burning exercises are swimming and jogging / with sprinting also.

*Cardio:* When your jogging make sure you *do not jog until your legs give out* it gets unpleasant for a week and it does not help you gain leg strength it just grinds away your muscle while not making you sweat properly.

Jog until you taste salty sweat, or feel sick from your heart beating too fast then you can walk the rest out.

When your legs are sore from jogging / sprinting intervals then you can move the another fast way to burn calories, ab exercises.

*Ab exercises:* basically use a chit ton of calories trying to lift the lower half of your body up. My personal ab exercises are just from Ab Ripper X. The fifer scissors and the russian twists are probably the best for abs but you should do the full 15 min video. (their only useful video you can find the video online somewhere there are lots of mirrors.)

Lifting weights / curling isn't as optimal as high intensity cardio but its the only way to gain strength.

*Weights:*
You can buy a set of 30 lbs *adjustable* dumbells for around 60 us dollars (important, don't buy a fixed set it will cost alot buying 3 different types).

My dumbell exercises are low weight lateral raises, you can do them while sitting it doesnt matter, just make sure you are lifting them up the full way, halfway is not efficient enough (hence low weight).




*Bicep curls:* using low weight *7 7 7 method *(7 half curls from bottom to middle, 7 half curls from middle to top, keep your elbow "on the floor"), then do the 7 full curls.

I have my own variation of dumbell exercises when I started myself, I do seated concentration curls, but I do it differently. I 1 hammer concentration curl and then 1 bicep concentration curl until failure it gets my bicep sore alot faster.)

Triceps: Alot of people recommend dips, in turn it would be much more efficient if you had access to a dipping station then of course they would work well with 90% of ur body weight. (they work but they also work the chest so its not really efficient.)


----------



## jefferson (Sep 28, 2018)

@treedude So for muscle building you only do arms and abs?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 28, 2018)

jefferson said:


> @treedude So for muscle building you only do arms and abs?



Not OP, but I can already tell that's all he works


----------



## treedude (Sep 28, 2018)

jefferson said:


> @treedude So for muscle building you only do arms and abs?


For chest I feel sick if I do push-ups plus is gives me wrist pain so I do chair dips while bending my torso forward 10 reps 3 x in a row leaning to the left or the right pec. Alternating this is by far my only lower chest exercise that I found more effective than push-ups.

For upper chest the best I've done is front to lateral raises it really makes your upper chest sore even with just a few raises.

Best tricep exercise is tricep overhead extension. You can do it from the left side and the right side to make it faster. When I do it the normal way it works but takes to long

I workout at home I don't have a rack or a exercise bench. Going to the gym takes to long.

For legs just do 100 bodyweight squats in a row once every week or two it really kills your thighs.


----------



## jefferson (Sep 29, 2018)

treedude said:


> For chest I feel sick if I do push-ups plus is gives me wrist pain so I do chair dips while bending my torso forward 10 reps 3 x in a row leaning to the left or the right pec. Alternating this is by far my only lower chest exercise that I found more effective than push-ups.
> 
> For upper chest the best I've done is front to lateral raises it really makes your upper chest sore even with just a few raises.
> 
> ...


Chair dips really aren't a great way to work your chest that is more tricep. Dips on an actual dip bar are much better for that purpose, I ordered one on amazon for $70 if you live in the US you could probably get the same one for around $55. Also just doing chest stuff and nothing for your back will cause your shoulder to get pulled forwards and lead to bad posture, plus a muscular back is aesthetic af. Also a gym is superior to that kind of home workout, I know you say you don't have time but I would try and make time if I were you.


----------



## treedude (Sep 29, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Chair dips really aren't a great way to work your chest that is more tricep. Dips on an actual dip bar are much better for that purpose, I ordered one on amazon for $70 if you live in the US you could probably get the same one for around $55. Also just doing chest stuff and nothing for your back will cause your shoulder to get pulled forwards and lead to bad posture, plus a muscular back is aesthetic af. Also a gym is superior to that kind of home workout, I know you say you don't have time but I would try and make time if I were you.


If I had access to a dipping station then I would. But it costs too much / take time. I already do it until I get failure in my chest about 10 min every morning.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 29, 2018)

gymcelling without roids=incelling

you need roids to gymcel


----------



## md1079 (Sep 29, 2018)

Im fasting to get lean now, fed up with the extra fat. Just doing a re-feed with a sirloin steak and some veg every couple of days, will be in deep ketosis and melting fat. Sounds extreme but it works


----------



## jefferson (Sep 29, 2018)

md1079 said:


> Im fasting to get lean now, fed up with the extra fat. Just doing a re-feed with a sirloin steak and some veg every couple of days, will be in deep ketosis and melting fat. Sounds extreme but it works


Have fun losing all your gains though. Just eats lots of small meals of green vegetables and meat/eggs.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Sep 29, 2018)

Just a question 

Are a lot of you guys bulking mostly natty or using gear? It would interesting to find out people using gear and how there finding it, don’t think I’d touch gear till I’m a bit older for me anyways. Anyone on sarms by any chance?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 30, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Just a question
> 
> Are a lot of you guys bulking mostly natty or using gear? It would interesting to find out people using gear and how there finding it, don’t think I’d touch gear till I’m a bit older for me anyways. Anyone on sarms by any chance?



Depends on where you're located. Most people buy it online, but you can purchase it through an IRL person too.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 1, 2018)

Started my lean bulking,
although natty hoping for some good gainz till next summer, will update every now and again. If I do put on a good bit (15lbs-20lbs) in a year wont look that great, but better then nothing right.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 1, 2018)

People freak out when bulking, they think they're gonna look fat when they gain weight. Assuming your training is on point, the majority of the weight will be "good weight".


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 1, 2018)

Tricky said:


> People freak out when bulking, they think they're gonna look fat when they gain weight. Assuming your training is on point, the majority of the weight will be "good weight".


Cheers, Gonna stay natty for atleast 2yrs get in alot of the noob gains and shit, It was hard eating 3100cals compared to when I was dieting down for months! On a push pull leg routine hitting everything twice a week really, hopefully my lifts will start going up too.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 1, 2018)

What is the best exercise for neck?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 1, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> What is the best exercise for neck?


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> 3x10 curl/extension/left and right lateral extension


can I do extensions with free weight in plates (don't have any neck harness)?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 3, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> can I do extensions with free weight in plates (don't have any neck harness)?


I use a dumbbell actually. Put hat or cloth between that and your head


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I use a dumbbell actually. Put hat or cloth between that and your head


Ok thanks


----------



## Nibba (Oct 4, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Ok thanks


Yeah


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Oct 5, 2018)

Anyone know any exercises you can do with dumbbells (I don't have a barbell) to make upper arms wider?


----------



## Zadig (Oct 5, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Anyone know any exercises you can do with dumbbells (I don't have a barbell) to make upper arms wider?



With upper arms you mean forearms? Farmer walks (basically you lift some heavy ass dumbbells and walk around like an idiot, which is supposedly the best forearm exercise) and wrist curls in both directions


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Oct 5, 2018)

Zadig said:


> With upper arms you mean forearms? Farmer walks (basically you lift some heavy ass dumbbells and walk around like an idiot, which is supposedly the best forearm exercise) and wrist curls in both directions


Upper as in biceps, triceps and deltoids.


----------



## Zadig (Oct 5, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Upper as in biceps, triceps and deltoids.


Then preacher curls for biceps, extensions for triceps and presses & side raises for front/side delts


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Oct 5, 2018)

Zadig said:


> Then preacher curls for biceps, extensions for triceps and presses & side raises for front/side delts


Alright; thanks.


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 8, 2018)

I've got an issue where my front side of my upper body (chest, abs, etc.) looks pretty muscular and defined, but my back (especially my lower back) looks very untoned and out of shape. I've been doing lat pulldowns for a couple week but I'm wondering what else should I do.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 8, 2018)

TomathonClancy said:


> I've got an issue where my front side of my upper body (chest, abs, etc.) looks pretty muscular and defined, but my back (especially my lower back) looks very untoned and out of shape. I've been doing lat pulldowns for a couple week but I'm wondering what else should I do.


Deadlifts for lower back but make sure your form is spot on. I've been deadlifting with dumbells because I've found it's easier to keep my back straight throughout the motion. Also do rows.


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 8, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Deadlifts for lower back but make sure your form is spot on. I've been deadlifting with dumbells because I've found it's easier to keep my back straight throughout the motion. Also do rows.


My college gym only has treadmills, medicine balls, and a cable machine sort of like this: https://www.fitnesszone.com/product...gWbS2L3EzVO15Vr4xoDetoYZWxfTh8pgaAikqEALw_wcB


----------



## jefferson (Oct 9, 2018)

TomathonClancy said:


> My college gym only has treadmills, medicine balls, and a cable machine sort of like this: https://www.fitnesszone.com/product...gWbS2L3EzVO15Vr4xoDetoYZWxfTh8pgaAikqEALw_wcB


No free weights at all??


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 12, 2018)

Does anyone train neck at le gym


----------



## Tricky (Oct 12, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Does anyone train neck at le gym



I perform Deadlifts to hit the Traps and Neck, but don't do Neck curls
They're really boring and I don't like doing them


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Does anyone train neck at le gym


Do neck curls and extensions at least 3 times a week increasing from 10x3 to 70x3, then increasing weight by a little bit, you will see gains within a month (srs) and then more after time, but as fast as they come as fast as they go so never stop doing them, remember that even 1 DAY>0 DAYS


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Thoughts on the gymcelling potential of this person?

Was 19 in this picture, 6'2 @ abotu 85-90 KG


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

If he loses a few LBS, he'll already be at the max SMV he's gonna get. Girls like lean guys, more muscle doesn't equal more points.


----------



## scandinavian (Oct 18, 2018)

When it comes to losing weight / recomp... 

Do you have any EXPERIENCE with these scenarios? Which would you pick if you could have the same results?

1. very low exercise volume and intensity (1 hour a week) + more restricted diet (2200 kcal)
2. average exercise volume and intensity (two hours a week) + average diet (2800 kcal)
3. high exercise volume and intensity (7 hours a week) + high cal diet (3400 kcal)


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

scandinavian said:


> high exercise volume and intensity (7 hours a week) + high cal diet (3400 kcal)



I have experience with the Third, and assuming it would get me to my goals, then I would choose that.


----------



## IronMike (Oct 20, 2018)

Need some help with swimming. Joining the Navy in a few months and can't get the deadmans float down. My Bodyfat percentage is too low and creates negative buoyancy.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 20, 2018)

Mandiblecel said:


> View attachment 1778
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't just frame in this example.you walk with your hips swaying like a phat ass latina.

Walk rigid and straight like a bipedal adult man


IronMike said:


> Need some help with swimming. Joining the Navy in a few months and can't get the deadmans float down. My Bodyfat percentage is too low and creates negative buoyancy.



Ribcage expansion


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 20, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> It isn't just frame in this example.you walk with your hips swaying like a phat ass latina.
> 
> Walk rigid and straight like a bipedal adult man
> 
> ...





Afrikancel said:


> It isn't just frame in this example.you walk with your hips swaying like a phat ass latina.
> 
> Walk rigid and straight like a bipedal adult man
> 
> ...



Its just the angle bro


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 21, 2018)

How to get lean in like a couple of months? Would fasting one day out of the week be good?


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> How to get lean in like a couple of months? Would fasting one day out of the week be good?


no


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> no


cardio maxx then?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> How to get lean in like a couple of months? Would fasting one day out of the week be good?



Go on to r/Loseit. They have an FAQ full of information about how to lose weight, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Tony (Oct 21, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> cardio maxx then?


cardiomaxx first thing in the morning
freeweightsmax in the evening


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

7 times a week? Seems like a lot


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 21, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Go on to r/Loseit. They have an FAQ full of information about how to lose weight, I highly recommend it.


Thanks man!


Tony said:


> cardiomaxx first thing in the morning
> freeweightsmax in the evening


hmm I lift 3x a week right now and treadmill+jump rope x2 a week, I'll try 2 a day though. Thank you


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> mm I lift 3x a week right now and treadmill+jump rope x2 a week, I'll try 2 a day though. Thank you



He's memeing, don't listen to him. I'd recommend getting on a program from r/Fitness, they have quite a few solid ones. Add to that your existing cardio routine, and I'm sure you'll be happy with the results assuming you stay consistent.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 21, 2018)

Tricky said:


> He's memeing, don't listen to him. I'd recommend getting on a program from r/Fitness, they have quite a few solid ones. Add to that your existing cardio routine, and I'm sure you'll be happy with the results assuming you stay consistent.


I'm doing greyskull LP atm to regain STR.


----------



## kantero (Oct 23, 2018)

Should i exercise legs if i want T boost, but only want my upper body to become bigger? If yes, what should i do exactly to just tone legs, but minimise their hypertrophy?


----------



## jefferson (Oct 23, 2018)

kantero said:


> Should i exercise legs if i want T boost, but only want my upper body to become bigger? If yes, what should i do exactly to just tone legs, but minimise their hypertrophy?


To get the t boost from training legs you have to go heavy which will cause hypertrophy. Nothing wrong with big quads though.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 23, 2018)

How often do you guys increase weight? Every 4 weeks?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 24, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> How often do you guys increase weight? Every 4 weeks?



On big compound lifts, adding 2.5lbs to Bench/OHP and 5lbs to Squat and Deadlifts is the most common progression.

Novices can add this type of weight multiple times a week. Intermediate lifters once a week, and Advanced once a month. 

Keep in mind that the average 200lb male can reach a 200LB OHP, 300LB Bench, 400LB Squat, and 500LB Deadlift are considered advanced numbers (usually 4+ years of structured training).

If your personal lifts are significantly below these numbers, and you are still unable to add weight every week like an Intermediate, then refer to this checklist.

1. Are you sleeping enough?
2. Are you eating enough food?
3. Are you resting long enough between sets?


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 24, 2018)

Tricky said:


> On big compound lifts, adding 2.5lbs to Bench/OHP and 5lbs to Squat and Deadlifts is the most common progression.
> 
> Novices can add this type of weight multiple times a week. Intermediate lifters once a week, and Advanced once a month.
> 
> ...


Hit/close to those but my OHP is poverty.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 24, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Hit/close to those but my OHP is poverty.



So aside from your OHP, you may find that adding weight every 4 weeks is the natural schedule for you, at least until you reach a point where you've maxed out your Advanced limits.


----------



## SplinterCel (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2018)




----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 28, 2018)

Tricky said:


> On big compound lifts, adding 2.5lbs to Bench/OHP and 5lbs to Squat and Deadlifts is the most common progression.
> 
> Novices can add this type of weight multiple times a week. Intermediate lifters once a week, and Advanced once a month.
> 
> ...


So I could go to the gym, hit up the big lifts and add that amount every week assuring strength gains?


----------



## Nibba (Oct 28, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> Alright; thanks.


Arnold press and reverse cable delt flys are god tier for shoulders. Used to think cannonball delts were genetic. I was fucking wrong bro start doing these


----------



## Tricky (Oct 28, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> So I could go to the gym, hit up the big lifts and add that amount every week assuring strength gains?



Assuming enough volume (workload), and that you go through the checklist, then yes, you can add weight on that frequency for at least a year before adding every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## IronMike (Oct 29, 2018)

Tips on getting my 1.5 mile time below 10 mins?


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Oct 29, 2018)

High quality post




I NEED to start going to the gym. Idk why I have this idea that gym overall is cope. But it has brought so many guys back to life that there’s no doubt that it helps. I just need to find a purpose in something. I’m Legitimately watching myself decay at this point...


----------



## Tricky (Oct 30, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> High quality post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Go to the gym and do something that's enjoyable. If nothing is, then find the least objectionable thing you can do there, and do it with a predetermined level of frequency. The goal is to keep going for years and years, not burn out in 3 months like most normies.


IronMike said:


> Tips on getting my 1.5 mile time below 10 mins?



Good question. I'd check out r/Running for advice on running form. Besides that, running on an incline will add resistance, making running on a flat surface easier. You can use a treadmill for this, or just find a hill that you can run up.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Go to the gym and do something that's enjoyable. If nothing is, then find the least objectionable thing you can do there, and do it with a predetermined level of frequency. The goal is to keep going for years and years, not burn out in 3 months like most normies.
> 
> 
> Good question. I'd check out r/Running for advice on running form. Besides that, running on an incline will add resistance, making running on a flat surface easier. You can use a treadmill for this, or just find a hill that you can run up.


doing it right, I can get some results in 6 month I'll see some results, wouldn't I? (really 11 but those 5 months were the months I was doing SS meme edition and I dunno if they really count, I saw some results nonetheless)


----------



## Tricky (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> doing it right, I can get some results in 6 month I'll see some results, wouldn't I? (really 11 but those 5 months were the months I was doing SS meme edition and I dunno if they really count, I saw some results nonetheless)



I don't quite understand, so correct me if I missed something. You can see results in 6 months, assuming you add weight/reps to your lifts, which is the easiest way to track an increase in muscle size beyond literally measuring your muscles. If you're stronger now than you were a month ago, you've increased your muscle size.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I don't quite understand, so correct me if I missed something. You can see results in 6 months, assuming you add weight/reps to your lifts, which is the easiest way to track an increase in muscle size beyond literally measuring your muscles. If you're stronger now than you were a month ago, you've increased your muscle size.


well, one things is strength results (even if I did do SS meme edition I got those) and another thing is aesthetic results. How much time until those really (getting the lifts up (durr) et al)?


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> well, one things is strength results (even if I did do SS meme edition I got those) and another thing is aesthetic results. How much time until those really (getting the lifts up (durr) et al)?


Ussaly takes a day or 3 max, muscle growth and strenght growth takes time. Ussaly I notice by the way a girl compliments me too


----------



## Tricky (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> well, one things is strength results (even if I did do SS meme edition I got those) and another thing is aesthetic results. How much time until those really (getting the lifts up (durr) et al)?



Required reading for this topic:
https://www.strongerbyscience.com/size-vs-strength/
https://muscleandstrengthpyramids.com/counting-training-volume-greg-nuckols/

Muscle size and Strength are not the same, but they are related. That's the tl;dr. How long until you look good? No way of guessing, too many factors


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Required reading for this topic:
> https://www.strongerbyscience.com/size-vs-strength/
> https://muscleandstrengthpyramids.com/counting-training-volume-greg-nuckols/
> 
> Muscle size and Strength are not the same, but they are related. That's the tl;dr. How long until you look good? No way of guessing, too many factors


interesting reads tbh. Anyway I'm not going to stop gymcelling anytime soon soo


FatmanO said:


> Ussaly takes a day or 3 max


I think you made a typo bro


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> interesting reads tbh. Anyway I'm not going to stop gymcelling anytime soon soo
> 
> I think you made a typo bro


Mistype. Dont stop gymcelling. I used to have a hard time when I was a skinny looseskincel. I now attract women pretty easily. I would say height comes into play. If your a 5' 6'' not much will change, but if your 6' 1'' like me, it matters a lot more and bassicly is like putting a cheat code in life (with dedication and proper training). Ive read many articles and know life experiences so I can anwser you more questions bro


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> but if your 6' 1'' like me,


I'm crying in 5'11", maybe one day I'll reach 6', maybe...

But if you are tall, all you need is to gymcel and you will get girls. Tallcel = volcel


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I'm crying in 5'11", maybe one day I'll reach 6', maybe...
> 
> But if you are tall, all you need is to gymcel and you will get girls. Tallcel = volcel



I would agree, unless your a shrek. 5' 11'' is not bad at all bro,
I admit im a volcel by far, more of an axietycel. Of course Its a bit harder to attract above 60th percentile with my average face, but you never know. Maybe I can attract them but not LTR. But we can all agree gymcelling is better than mewing or anything else.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> 5' 11'' is not bad at all bro,


I know, but it's barely ok you know, it always can be better


FatmanO said:


> But we can all agree gymcelling is better than mewing or anything else.


dunno but mew is life and it's way easier than gymcelling; everyone should mew instead of getting (((braces))) or some shit


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I know, but it's barely ok you know, it always can be better
> 
> dunno but mew is life and it's way easier than gymcelling; everyone should mew instead of getting (((braces))) or some shit



Its not barely ok, its fine as long as your not short. Gymcelling gives an effect even if your short but really bad one. 

Imo gymcelling is easier for me and better, also better for social circles.


----------



## King (Nov 5, 2018)

x69 said:


> Try to train for size and not for strength.
> Strength wins you fights but size gets you girls and respect from male friends.
> 
> Higher reps (8-15) > Low reps


Rep ranges dont matter for size/strength. what matters is total volume. as long as you are getting stronger and adding weight or reps to the bar (progressive overload) you will get bigger and stronger. remember size and strength is correlated.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 6, 2018)

You gotta be careful in the gym. It's so easy to get carried away and end up with long term physical problems. Like my perpetually fucked neck, from lifting too much. I speak to some of the older dudes who have been working out for 15-20 years and are totally ripped - loads of them have injuries of various kinds from overdoing it. Spoke to a guy tonight who has fucked his pecs from bench pressing over the years, to the point where he can't even lift his own kid without feeling excruciating pain. 

Personally I have gotten much more satisfying results and less injury by lifting lighter weights, but DOING IT SLOWLY. Like I will do curls with just 25lb dumbbells, but super slowly in both directions so that each rep takes 5-7 seconds. The slow reps are where the challenge is at IMO.

Also, I've replaced a lot of free weight exercises with just rowing and pull-ups. Rowing is fucking incredible man, there's barely a muscle in your body it doesn't work, including your legs. An excellent all-round builder if you don't like the idea of swimming. Pull-ups are insanely effective at developing shoulders, upper back and biceps. In fact I actually prefer them for biceps than curls. And don't forget the dips either - excellent tricep builder. 

Try rowing for an hour with the rowing machine on the toughest setting. You'll have trouble standing up by the end of it, lol.


----------



## Evil Genius (Nov 14, 2018)

Fuck I need to jump back on this gym thing. Always miss it when I stop going but always can't be bothered when I have gym membership lol. I need to find a gym which also has boxing equipment or training facilities.

I'm on a huge cut right now and have too much university work to do, but after Christmas holidays and new year I think it will be a good time to resume.


----------



## jefferson (Nov 14, 2018)

King said:


> Rep ranges dont matter for size/strength. what matters is total volume. as long as you are getting stronger and adding weight or reps to the bar (progressive overload) you will get bigger and stronger. remember size and strength is correlated.


They are correlated but not directly linked. Rep ranges do matter, but not as much as some people believe.

You can have really small guys lifting huge amounts of weight cause they train at a low rep range and don't have size genetics.


----------



## ptethisbs (Nov 19, 2018)

huge discounts on myprotein (and their pricecs are cheap even without discounts...)


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> huge discounts on myprotein (and their pricecs are cheap even without discounts...)









1 dollar has been deposited into your account from myprotein


----------



## Nibba (Nov 27, 2018)

Zesto said:


> View attachment 4555
> 
> 
> 1 dollar has been deposited into your account from myprotein


u should lift


----------



## AlwaysLawRoute (Nov 28, 2018)

How does the idea of all us starting an Instagram account uploading photos once per day of only our progress and nothing else (aka memes/politics/hobbies/whatever) sounds?

I'm thinking of social media and especially Instagram because of two reasons: 1.that's where all the normalfaggots obsessed with physical appearance are and if we really manage to make huge progresses we will be noticed by them aka confirmation of our progress and 2.The obligation of having to upload a pic each day forces onto us some kind of responsibility of having to workout each day and prove both to ourselves and to everyone else that we are trying.

I'm starting one,if anyone wants to join and follow each other feel free to tell me.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

AlwaysLawRoute said:


> How does the idea of all us starting an Instagram account uploading photos once per day of only our progress and nothing else (aka memes/politics/hobbies/whatever) sounds?
> 
> I'm thinking of social media and especially Instagram because of two reasons: 1.that's where all the normalfaggots obsessed with physical appearance are and if we really manage to make huge progresses we will be noticed by them aka confirmation of our progress and 2.The obligation of having to upload a pic each day forces onto us some kind of responsibility of having to workout each day and prove both to ourselves and to everyone else that we are trying.
> 
> I'm starting one,if anyone wants to join and follow each other feel free to tell me.


Pm me brah


----------



## DrTony (Nov 29, 2018)

jefferson said:


> They are correlated but not directly linked. Rep ranges do matter, but not as much as some people believe.
> 
> You can have really small guys lifting huge amounts of weight cause they train at a low rep range and don't have size genetics.




First, strength and muscle mass are very STRONGLY correlated (pearson coeff. r=0.8) for the SAME individual.

You realize that freaks like the guy you posted are 1 in a million. Its a combination of leverages, muscle tendon insertions in the muscle groups involved, hyperefficient nervous system for recruiting HTMUs, and as you said piss poor size genetics


----------



## BeautifulBones (Dec 4, 2018)

Good start , but this can be dramatically improved


----------



## Veganist (Dec 5, 2018)

Gymcucking is cope


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 7, 2018)

What are the best exercises to do to get rid of muffin top-like sides. Also its smart to ease into gymcelling right?

I plan on focusing more on losing weight than gaining muscle, so would cardio be the best for that?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 8, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> What are the best exercises to do to get rid of muffin top-like sides. Also its smart to ease into gymcelling right?
> 
> I plan on focusing more on losing weight than gaining muscle, so would cardio be the best for that?


You most likely just have fat at your sides, when you lose fat they go away. Cardio is not necressary but stationary bike and treadmill are most popular.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

androidcel said:


> You most likely just have fat at your sides, when you lose fat they go away. Cardio is not necressary but stationary bike and treadmill are most popular.


Yeah its fat at my sides. So if cardio isn't necessary then what would be the best routine to lose weight, or can it just be a whole bunch of exercise in general?


----------



## Unknownjpg (Dec 8, 2018)

Do this;

Intermittent fasting not needed but is good I’ve lost 80lbs with these and intermittent fasting,

With HITT cardio 2-4 times a week depending on how fast you want to lose ur weight

A beginner weight routine start off with a basic PUSH PULL LEG, for three days then improve it to a 6 day workout in a few months

Calories in v out, calculate ur cals, then go below 500 for a month then go to 700 or more to lose the weight faster. But I’d stick to 700 max just do more cardio really. 

Track ur cals with myfitnesspal 

That’s about it, it’s honestly easy to lose weight at the start but gets very challenging at the end in the body and mind, GL.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 10, 2018)

@Nibba I need your advice brogre


----------



## Nibba (Dec 10, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> @Nibba I need your advice brogre


Whatcha need brogre


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Whatcha need brogre


Best gymcelling for losing weight and losing fat at the sides?


----------



## Nibba (Dec 10, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Best gymcelling for losing weight and losing fat at the sides?


Eat at caloric deficit and and make sure you do HIIT cardio every other day at the gym


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Dec 10, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Best gymcelling for losing weight and losing fat at the sides?



gym 5-6 days bro split a week for activity, cardio post workout, dont drop kcals too low, eat high protein. Do this for a long period of time.

if you have stims etc, then you can get away with dropping kcals very low. look into PSMF if you have stims on hand and want fast results.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 10, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Eat at caloric deficit and and make sure you do HIIT cardio every other day at the gym





ZUZZCEL said:


> gym 5-6 days bro split a week for activity, cardio post workout, dont drop kcals too low, eat high protein. Do this for a long period of time.
> 
> if you have stims etc, then you can get away with dropping kcals very low. look into PSMF if you have stims on hand and want fast results.


Ok thanks for the advice


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m starting tomorrow


----------



## Nibba (Dec 11, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> I’m starting tomorrow


Congrats man best of luck


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Dec 26, 2018)

Can natty lifters get 3d delts? Ive seen 0 diffenece since i started lifting. I need better delts to fraud arm size.


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 27, 2018)

Gonna start in January once I get my new car and can travel to my favourite gym in the city.

As a skinnyfat should I do keto for a few months to lean down and then lean gain?

Was going to do Layne Nortons routine I should I do something else?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 27, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Gonna start in January once I get my new car and can travel to my favourite gym in the city.
> 
> As a skinnyfat should I do keto for a few months to lean down and then lean gain?
> 
> Was going to do Layne Nortons routine I should I do something else?


Lmao why would you want do keto? Just eat calorie deficit and lean out, routine does not matter much for beginners just pick program beginner program that seems good and stay on untill you stall.


----------



## Murican (Jan 9, 2019)

Does the warrior shredding program work (help me nibbas)


----------



## androidcel (Jan 9, 2019)

Murican said:


> Does the warrior shredding program work (help me nibbas)
> View attachment 11470


If you lift 6 days week its decent but if you lift just 3 then there isn't enough volume.


----------



## Murican (Jan 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> If you lift 6 days week its decent but if you lift just 3 then there isn't enough volume.


im injured i havent lifted for months i dont want to do something with too much volume because im afraid i will get injured again


----------



## androidcel (Jan 9, 2019)

Murican said:


> im injured i havent lifted for months i dont want to do something with too much volume because im afraid i will get injured again


What injury you have? Volume alone doesn't injure you.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

How can I get cock muscles


----------



## Murican (Jan 9, 2019)

androidcel said:


> What injury you have? Volume alone doesn't injure you.


i dont really know how it is called in english i think strain not sure . If its that i have strain in my shoulders traps and neck and stiff muscles


----------



## Tony (Jan 9, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> How can I get cock muscles


@battlefieldincel


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Murican said:


> Does the warrior shredding program work (help me nibbas)
> View attachment 11470


This is really not a good split. Nothing goes together except workout c. Either do each body part individually, or do back and biceps, chest and tris, lower body, shoulders, repeat


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> @battlefieldincel


@Tony


----------



## Murican (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> This is really not a good split. Nothing goes together except workout c. Either do each body part individually, or do back and biceps, chest and tris, lower body, shoulders, repeat


thanks man . btw is 20.5 bideltoid trash?
i read that 18 is average for the 5 10 guy im short af so that makes me wide right?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 9, 2019)

Tony said:


> @battlefieldincel


No fap usually makes my cock striated, tbh, ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> No fap usually makes my cock striated, tbh, ngl.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Murican said:


> thanks man . btw is 20.5 bideltoid trash?


hmm are you new to lifting? it's definitely decent


----------



## Murican (Jan 9, 2019)

Nibba said:


> hmm are you new to lifting? it's definitely decent


i didnt flex at all when i got measured also i used to lift but got injured want to start again


----------



## Nibba (Jan 9, 2019)

Murican said:


> i didnt flex at all when i got measured also i used to lift but got injured want to start again


yeah then thats a very good starting point


----------



## kobecel (Feb 5, 2019)

@Nibba are fenugreek herb capsules legit? I have never heard of them. Wich product do you use?


----------



## Nibba (Feb 5, 2019)

kobecel said:


> @Nibba are fenugreek herb capsules legit? I have never heard of them. Wich product do you use?


Yeah they work. Any product as long as it's over 500 mg / capsule


----------



## RationalBrody (Mar 5, 2019)

Did anyone run the Wendler 5/3/1 program? Thinking of doing it once I finish my current program soon
https://www.amazon.com/Simplest-Eff...00AJ8CIQM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 5, 2019)

No gym for your hairline.


----------



## androidcel (Mar 5, 2019)

RationalBrody said:


> Did anyone run the Wendler 5/3/1 program? Thinking of doing it once I finish my current program soon
> https://www.amazon.com/Simplest-Eff...00AJ8CIQM/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_top?ie=UTF8


Nothing special, just another strength program out there.


----------



## kobecel (Mar 5, 2019)

Making your own shakes is so legit for hardgainers/framecels

I drink this one daily
100 gram oats -389 kcal 
500 ml Milk -260 kcal
2 spoons olive oil - 240 kcal
2 spoons peanut butter - 110 kcal
1 spoon nutella - 60kcal

= 1060 kcal easy calories

I blend the oats first alone and then add the rest.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Mar 7, 2019)

Small note: do not take creatine unless you want to prematurely summon the Norwood reaper with all that extra DHT.


----------



## lasthope (Mar 7, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Small note: do not take creatine unless you want to prematurely summon the Norwood reaper with all that extra DHT.


True


----------



## lasthope (Mar 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> This is really not a good split. Nothing goes together except workout c. Either do each body part individually, or do back and biceps, chest and tris, lower body, shoulders, repeat


Why tho?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 7, 2019)

lasthope said:


> Why tho?


Because it works


----------



## lasthope (Mar 7, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Because it works


I mean why the warrior shredding is a bad program?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 7, 2019)

lasthope said:


> I mean why the warrior shredding is a bad program?


I said it in the post before lol


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jan 21, 2021)

so we actually have a gym-celling guide on here, nice


----------

